# savannah stripers



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

my friend sammy went out yesterday striper fishin. under a certain bridge... they got one fish at 38 pounds and one break off on 80 pound braid!! i choose trout fishin sunday guess that was a mistake hey ill be sure to be their next time and get some picts for all yall of some big savannah stripers.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh boy.. Now you are making me rethink my tackle to bring. Stripers... me oh my. The problems of being a tackle ho.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

he he lol ...........tackle ho.lol


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Deep_Sea_Gull said:


> Oh boy.. Now you are making me rethink my tackle to bring. Stripers... me oh my. The problems of being a tackle ho.



THIS guy's gonna fit right in.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There was a small one caught at the pier this past summer. That was one very lost fish. They catch some of them from time to time underneath the drawbridge on the expressway. There aren't a lot of spots where you can target them from the bank on a regular basis. I'd also watch out on eating them, the Savannah River has a VERY high mercury level. Now if you get one out of the Forest River on the southside of town, those are better.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Kinda like socks on a rooster!!!

I can have my clothes packed in less than 10 minutes. I need a week to think about what I'm gonna carry for fishing. At least one shopping trip and a quick run by the bait shop. I will probably change my mind at least once before I am finished. You will not hear me ask my wife how this combo looks. LOL


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Now you know your lying. I can hear you now. Honey does this reel make my a$$ look big


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> Now you know your lying. I can hear you now. Honey does this reel make my a$$ look big



DAMMIT.......Beat me to it..........


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

gots to be quick RR


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

She ain't shy. The answer would be heck yes. Now get your head outta thet fish's backside. Are you gonna take the rest of us to watch them orange thingys that don't move?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

these were outta the back river emanuel.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey guys,

Don't mean to hijack this thread but after Christmas I am planning on heading south for a couple of days to Savannah.

I used to live there for a couple of years. My wife and I attended Savannah College of Art and Design. But back then I didn't fish unless I visited family in Va beach. Now I fish all the time up here in Va and OBX.


Was wanting to know where and if there will be any feesh in Savannah after Christmas??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You're talking about Back River, as in the one that's up by the floodgates on the SC side of the Savannah River? 

Because if you're talking about the Back River at Tybee, that's amazing. I know of people who've caught them off the north jetty this time of year, but it doesn't happen on a regular basis. I think this year is the first year you can keep a striper from the Savannah River. If the stripers keep moving down the river at that rate, in 10 years we're going to have a saltwater striper fishery like Hatteras.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i to wish they were from tybee my friend. but they were floodgate fish. wouldnt that be nice though!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can slaughter the trout up there too, big time. I did it about this time last year, from a boat though. They couldn't jump on the DOA's fast enough.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I ain't startin any troulbe here......*

But breakin 80lb braid? Must have been a bad batch of braid or somethin else.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

think it was on the pilon, but not sure i wasnt their. ive known this fellow for 15 years and was roomates at college wit em so i no he aint tellin a fib bout the line breakin but how or y it broke i aint to sure. but point bein it was a big striper. sorry bout any confusion. all i no for sure is they got one 38pounder and a good solid hookset that broke off on 80#. but i would have to agree wit you their rudedogg. it doesnt take to bright of a mind to figure that one out which is y i didnt originally take the time to clarify all the details. but anyhoo sorry bout any confusion and i shore would like to catch a 38# striper myself hell i would settle for just a break off on 80# line at this point in the year he he.......


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, the guys who would come into the shop I used to work at would spool Calcutta 700's up with #80 braid and use maybe a #50 flourocarbon leader. You basically have to muscle a big striper in fast current around the bases of the bridge and get them away from the oyster shells. It's hard fishing that one spot but if you know how to do it right, it's alot of fun.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

that current does role through there prety fast. 80# braid is deffinatly no overkill their with a 40#striper or bigger.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I've been hearing a few reports lately of stripers taken on the rocks by the Coast Guard station and from the Pulaski bridge at night. Sounds like they're coming back in a big way!


----------

